# Pre 1900 crazy quilt question



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

I have just gained 'possession' of an OLD family heirloom.....( long story)... A quilt........ It's 'start' was in a wagon coming across the plains to Oregon........... It is a beautiful crazy quilt....... For decades, it was only the top ( poor Blanche never got the chance to finish it, she passed shortly after arriving) In the early 90s, my Mom and my Dad's Auntie 'finished' it and gave it to my Dad as a gift......... Though, I love my Mom and my Auntie, they used fabrics that I would not have, to replaced some that had deteriorated over time...........

Now that I have it, there are more that need to be replaced ( even though I had told her many times over the yrs, she just 'discovered' that sunlight is not a good thing for Blanche's quilt, sigh ) 

I was thinking of haunting some antique stores for period fabric ( pre 1900) But it kinda 'pains' me to think of cutting up clothing that has survived this long.......... There is a fair amount of velvet, and I was thinking also that using some 'now' velvet, I might be able to avoid 'some' the other....................

I've looked at 'some' reprod fabric, but what I've seen is too 'new' ( 1920+) .......Any thoughts?........... ( If I can get a good picture of it, I'll post it)


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

I was given a quilt to repair for a friends husband - it was at least 75 years old as far as we could guess. It was almost a seashell pattern - sort of a modified Dresdan plate. But anyways, most of the cotton thread was breaking and the edges has become ratty with the old blanket linings falling out. The ladies at the fabric shop were NO help - told me it was a lost cause. Then I spotted the StitchWitchery or whatever it is called now. The fusible stuff - I took an old cotton sheet and fused the entire backing of both the front and back to the sheet. I then spent at least 100 hours hand sewing the shells back together and to the back. I went thru each stitch hole and pulled out the old thread as I went. Since old thread is so much thicker, it left very easy to follow holes. It was extremely time consuming but it came out beautiful. I only had to make it a couple inches shorter on the ends that were frayed the most and the fabric has all been stabilized so it should hold up for a good long time if it is cared for properly. 
So can you fuse a different fabric to the back and preserve the original fabrics or are they too far gone?


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I saw an idea to make fabric t repair old quits. You use the fabric you can run through your computer's printer and copy the fabric you need from the quilt. You will have matching, faded fabric for repairs. You might have to use a photo program to make a whole sheet of the fabric but it is doable.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Check out www.reproductionfabrics.com This is where I got my fabric for the Civil War quilt. The fabric will be like new, but a little bleach water can fix that.

Would love to see a pic of the quilt.


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

Wildfire_Jewel said:


> I was given a quilt to repair for a friends husband - it was at least 75 years old as far as we could guess. It was almost a seashell pattern - sort of a modified Dresdan plate. But anyways, most of the cotton thread was breaking and the edges has become ratty with the old blanket linings falling out. The ladies at the fabric shop were NO help - told me it was a lost cause. Then I spotted the StitchWitchery or whatever it is called now. The fusible stuff - I took an old cotton sheet and fused the entire backing of both the front and back to the sheet. I then spent at least 100 hours hand sewing the shells back together and to the back. I went thru each stitch hole and pulled out the old thread as I went. Since old thread is so much thicker, it left very easy to follow holes. It was extremely time consuming but it came out beautiful. I only had to make it a couple inches shorter on the ends that were frayed the most and the fabric has all been stabilized so it should hold up for a good long time if it is cared for properly.
> So can you fuse a different fabric to the back and preserve the original fabrics or are they too far gone?


Many are, sadly, too far gone, but what a GREAT idea for those that aren't  ........ My DD is headed back to college today and in the next week or so, my plan is to start on Blanche's quilt ( 'try' to get it done before my garden takes over my life  ) Thanks for your suggestion ( would love to see a picture, if you have one, of your friend's quilt )


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

Molly Mckee said:


> I saw an idea to make fabric t repair old quits. You use the fabric you can run through your computer's printer and copy the fabric you need from the quilt. You will have matching, faded fabric for repairs. You might have to use a photo program to make a whole sheet of the fabric but it is doable.


Wow, that is brilliant! ( I am soooo NOT a 'techno geek', said it the very best tone  ) I will have to look into that, thanks ............. All I have ever seen (fabric for printing) is a fairly 'heavy' muslin for picture quilts, Blanche's doesn't have much in the way of cotton/muslin pieces .......... Gonna haf'ta see what I can find, thanks...................


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

Maura said:


> Check out www.reproductionfabrics.com This is where I got my fabric for the Civil War quilt. The fabric will be like new, but a little bleach water can fix that.
> 
> Would love to see a pic of the quilt.


WOW!!!! THANK YOU for this link! EXCELLENT!  There are a couple fabrics I've already seen on the site, that look near identical to what's on the quilts ( one, looks like what I need to replace, if my monitor is showing 'true color') I need to remember and take a 'before' and then 'after', I'm sooo bad at that


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

I finally remembered to get some pictures............... I didn't get a 'complete' shot, rather just some 'parts'

This first one is an example of the rest of the quilt...... There is actually 4 'replacement' fabrics that my Auntie and Mom used.... 2 colors of pink, apricot and lavender...Imho, because there was so much damage from the decades that it had been stored in my Granny's shed, the 'new fabrics really draw my eye and I 'lose' the rest............ I don't want to replace ALL of what Aunt Peg put on this, just some to try and 'balance' it out........










And, some damage, I 'circled' it in white ( the black is the foundation for the block)










and red (the 'tan' color is the muslin used for the foundation on this block )


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

The most conservative thing to preserve the original (your aunt's efforts are part of the quilt's story now, but I would stop replacing) is to sew down the ragged edges of the pieces with a running stitch and let the backing show through. It would be hard to patch without affecting the fabulous embroidery stitching, I think that's the life spirit of this quilt. 

I'm working on a much more modern one now that I thought I would patch over but it just didn't feel right. Since it's your family's heirloom, not just a found piece to be recycled for decorative use, you might find that's as far as you want to go. 

Wildfire Jewel's advice is perfect when something has gone to shreds.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

I just heard this and thought it might be of interest. I know a lady who has the same issue on a quilt from her late husbands great great grandmother & aunt made. What she found was to place a piece of tulle (think bridal netting) over the piece in need of repair and stitch it into place. Since it's a crazy patch like yours - any color thread works and she has even added a few fancy embroidery stitches where she has done the work. This way she can still see parts of the fabric that is given way without "remaking" the whole quilt, thus preserving the work of the Grandmother & Aunt. She is also documenting what and where she made the repairs to keep with the other information that has been kept with the quilt. And the tulle kind of blends into the background unless you are right on top of it.

Hope this is helpful for ya.
RHT


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

I would suggest going to thrift stores and looking at the vintage clothing. Also look on eBay. There are people there who have no qualms whatsoever of chopping up and massacring ancient quilts, clothing, etc. *shivers* I just can't see cutting up something like this that can be saved. 

Another idea is to use velvet and embroider on it. Something about family history (names, dates) or just a pretty design. Vintage velvet is fairly easy to find.

With something this vintage I would recommend doing as much by needle and thread to avoid items like glue as much as possible. I have had bad experience with sewing glue that was to be used for a hem. Totally ruined what I was working on and I could never get it out of the fabric.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

you might be able to use old neckties too.


----------

